# Building & Setting up a new Frontosa colony



## JCKampfer (Jan 14, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I just got finished setting my 125 gallon tank on my stand that I built. Its in my office so that I can see it easily from my desk. I built the stand out of cherry. I just need to attach the top to my canopy and urethane it and then order the doors to put on.

























































I have a 55 Gallon acrylic tank in the stand that I'm going to use as a water change tank. That way I will have water all ready to go to do a change and just pump it into the 125 gallon. Then just fill the 55 back up. 









As you can see from the pictures I added a water spout in the wall so its easy to just add water to the 55. 

































Tomorrow I have a New Fluval FX5 that's arriving here UPS.

Does anyone have suggestions on the best way to go about preparing my tank so that its ready to start adding fronts for a Frontosa Colony? I don't want to rush it.

Also, anyone have suggestions on Substrate, plants and how to keep the water at the right levels?


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice set up. I usually set up a tank the old fashioned way. After you decide on your substrate (I use sand....CaribSea's Aragonite Select) then add your water........declorinate it. I use Prime. I add fish to cycle the tank. I used 4-5 nics and let the water cycle for about 2 weeks. I also added the packaged bacteria to the tank. Start running your filter as well. Your water will cloud up, but that's normal.

I have 2 bristlenose plecos in my 180g tank to keep my holey rock looking white and clean. I use caves to give my moba colony hiding and spawning places.

I like to keep my water temp between 77-79 degrees and my pH is between 8.2-8.3 usually. I use the cichlid buffer recipe found in the library on this site.......epsom salt, baking soda and instant ocean salt.

Regarding water level, I usually keep mine about 2"-2.5" from the top. If you are going to add a background, now would be the time. I have a light blue background that you install like window tint.......spray water, add the backing and smooth it out.

Here are a few pics of my 180g tank with wc mobas, F1 adults and numerous fry.









my colony hovering over the texas holey rock walls and caves


a vid to see the general layout and behind the holey rock walls









a fuller tank shot









a wider angle full tank shot

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

you might consider a way to screen sun light into the room. your placement, near the window, is ideal for diatom/algae bloom. covering the rear and left side will help, but will not likely be sufficient to restrict it. there are fish, that can also help, but if your ideal is 'crisp and clean', then work on the window first. 
nice work on the stand. where do you dispose of old water?


----------



## JCKampfer (Jan 14, 2004)

There is a bathroom to the right of my tank inside my office, so that makes it easy to get rid of the water for water changes.


----------



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

did it take for your adult fronts to get this size? I have a F1 Kampapa Colony that I am setting up for a year and a half (11 from fry size) in a 300, and they are growing pretty fast, but nowhere near the size of your males...


----------



## JCKampfer (Jan 14, 2004)

Here is a picture of my tank after finishing the canopy. I still need to get door for it though.










I just have 5 peacocks in their for now till it cycles.


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't know if your putting Frontosa in the tank, but the sharp slate rocks could be a big problem. frontosa are very skittish at times and can hit sharp edges when being this way. These types of rocks could cause serious injuries. Tank locks nice, love the work you did on the stand and canopy. Great job.


----------



## JCKampfer (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, I realized that later about the slate. I'm thinking that I will probably rearrange my tank when I get my fronts. Especially depending on what size I get, I will have to, and maybe even get rid of the slate pieces all together. Although I do have pieces of blue slate in there that has smooth edges.


----------



## matt-the-geek (Jul 8, 2009)

Any update on how this tank is doing?


----------



## MSUDawgs56 (Feb 1, 2005)

Great Work on the stand and tank. I agree about the slate and I would be worried that some of the rocks on top would be knocked off and hit the glass. What type of Frontosa are you going to go with?


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice job. If I had that in my office, I would get NO work done!


----------



## JCKampfer (Jan 14, 2004)

I just thought I would add some pictures of my 6 Burundi's I put in the tank.


----------



## JCKampfer (Jan 14, 2004)

These guys are about 2 to 2.5 years old. When do you guys think my fronts will spawn? Anything I can do to encourage them?


----------

